# Takagi heat exchanger



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Replaced the heat exchanger on a 4 year old Takagi T-D2 tankless water heater today. It is a lot more labor intensive than replacing the entire heater 
Here is a pic of the leaky heat exchanger.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Charge them a premium for buying a cheap heater.


----------

